# Ads You'll Never See Again...



## Semper Fidelis

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706332_yixK5-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706413_dbKZS-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706421_KYu3E-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706417_8z4BF-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706452_zfVod-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706438_HEDwR-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706511_VkpVW-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706482_cMyTz-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706335_6E4Rw-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706333_ZnhDA-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706355_dBRUe-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706359_ubA3U-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706361_47wK5-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706376_DnDjk-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706382_MkPLc-O.jpg

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/1132706386_QbaYE-O.jpg


----------



## Marrow Man




----------



## EverReforming

My how times have changed.


----------



## goodnews

Those were great!


----------



## Berean

Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Wayne

Is that Heidi and Ruben in the Subaru ad?

Then there's this endorsement:


----------



## Steve Curtis

I'm not getting it . . what's wrong with these ads?


----------



## MLCOPE2

One word: Awesomeness


----------



## BJClark

50 Inspiring Vintage Advertisements // WellMedicated


----------



## KMK

Wow. Now for a thread of contemporary ads that will be laughed at 30 years from now. How about all those drug commercials with 20 seconds worth of side effects.


----------



## Theoretical

Those are hilarious!

View attachment 1994

On the other hand, here's one that's all kinds of spectacular from a friend currently working in or near Sudan.


----------



## Scott1

Not again until replaced with the next generation of advertisements designed to annoy and provoke... commerce.


----------



## au5t1n




----------



## Jeffriesw




----------



## MarieP

I love the Del Monte ad....because it's so TRUE!!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

KMK said:


> Wow. Now for a thread of contemporary ads that will be laughed at 30 years from now. How about all those drug commercials with 20 seconds worth of side effects.



No kidding. When I took a class on biblical counseling in seminary, the prof (trained via CCEF) made us watch a Zoloft commercial and note all the qualified language in it. "Depression _may_ be caused by so-and-and-so..." There was one antidepressant being advertised a year or so ago where one of the side effects was suicidal thoughts!


----------



## Richard King

These just made my day.


----------



## SolaScriptura

HA HA HA!!! I love it when I'm able to come across those kinds of old non-pc ads. Thanks!


----------



## seajayrice

I don't get it. Since when is smoking and spanking your wife passé??? Not into cigarettes but cigars, yes.


----------



## Theogenes

Tapeworms for weight loss...wow! Now THAT's pretty desperate.


----------



## au5t1n

seajayrice said:


> Since when is...spanking your wife passé???


 
Are you the same guy who called me a sexist for saying male leadership is normative in the civil sphere?


----------



## seajayrice

austinww said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is...spanking your wife passé???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the same guy who called me a sexist for saying male leadership is normative in the civil sphere?
Click to expand...

 
Brother, it would only be sexist if she did not enjoy it.


----------

